# Disko Hits The Streets.....



## DiskoJoe (May 21, 2012)

1



white dress striped belt by DiskoJoe, on Flickr
2



bench seat by DiskoJoe, on Flickr
3



youth by DiskoJoe, on Flickr
4



back pack carrier by DiskoJoe, on Flickr

5



_DSC4405 head phones by DiskoJoe, on Flickr


----------



## Rebekah5280 (May 21, 2012)

Do these people realize your photographing them?
If not, do people on the street ever get upset that your taking their pictures?


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 21, 2012)

Rebekah5280 said:


> Do these people realize your photographing them?
> If not, do people on the street ever get upset that your taking their pictures?



Most do, some dont. I never try to hide the fact that I am photographing someone. Plus I use a 70-210mm f2.8 which is very noticeable. Very very rarely does anyone get upset. I often say hi to the people I photograph if I walk past them. Sometimes I go talk to them. Some will have interesting stories and others might just ramble a bit. 

Im also interested in why you ask these questions? Not much context to go from here.


----------



## gopal (May 21, 2012)

Street photography is not easy...but as u capture them, u can get good pix without upsettling yourself,using a tele zoom, Even if u use wide angle u hv to go closer and find their emotions-negative or positive, or just move away.....Many people jump seeing a camera....Anyhow very nice captures.....my opinion. thnx for sharing.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 21, 2012)

I really like #2 Bench Seat. Great composition. Landscape really makes that shot with the all the negative space to the right and relative shallow DOF. I can almost hear the passing traffic. Nice work.


----------



## AlanE (May 21, 2012)

I like "Youth", probably would be a good b/w shot...


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 22, 2012)

gopal said:


> Street photography is not easy...but as u capture them, u can get good pix without upsettling yourself,using a tele zoom, Even if u use wide angle u hv to go closer and find their emotions-negative or positive, or just move away.....Many people jump seeing a camera....Anyhow very nice captures.....my opinion. thnx for sharing.



I find that it is much easier to get good street photography in the denser metro areas that are typically frequented by tourists. Then people people dont react so much to the camera since they are used to seeing people frequently taking pictures.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 22, 2012)

AlanE said:


> I like "Youth", probably would be a good b/w shot...



Probably would but I wanted to show him in color because I thought he had good style. bw and white would have killed the punch of red from the back pack and the headphones.


----------



## Jaemie (May 22, 2012)

#5: I like the way the second man mimics the first, the sense of movement, and the light and shadows. Well done.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 22, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> #5: I like the way the second man mimics the first, the sense of movement, and the light and shadows. Well done.



Thanks. I wished I would not have chopped him off in the photo.


----------



## Jaemie (May 22, 2012)

Rebekah5280 said:


> Do these people realize your photographing them?
> If not, do people on the street ever get upset that your taking their pictures?



People generally react more positively to pros. Some published photographers carry examples of their work to show curious people they are serious professionals. Business cards are another way to show you're not just a voyeur (even if you are). Of course, if you're carrying something like a Mamiya 645 and a tripod, you're more likely to be seen as a pro than if you're snapping photos with a P&S, whether or not that's a fair judgement.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 22, 2012)

Here are a few more shots since these seem to be going over well. 

1. i loved this couple



_DSC4409 stroll after dinner by DiskoJoe, on Flickr

2. Very stylish lady with nice tastes



_DSC4452 urban lady by DiskoJoe, on Flickr

3.Tourist. Caught this when she was posing for her mom. 



tourist by DiskoJoe, on Flickr

4. This guy stopped me and talked to me for a bit.



_DSC4401 robert by DiskoJoe, on Flickr

5. I was spotted!



two guys by DiskoJoe, on Flickr


----------



## Jaemie (May 22, 2012)

#4 in second set. Great shot. Nice light, especially in the eyes. Expression, angle, mood. Baseball caps can be tricky, but you got the lighting right, imo. Nice DOF. Subject is dead center, but in this case it doesn't seem to be an issue, at least it isn't for me. This one's a winner.

I like #3, also. Arm cut off isn't so flattering, though. I would have squatted for that shot, especially since she's probably shorter than I am. Great expression and attitude!

Just a suggestion: maybe try composing your shots from different positions and angles, not just eye-level.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 22, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> #4 in second set. Great shot. Nice light, especially in the eyes. Expression, angle, mood. Baseball caps can be tricky, but you got the lighting right, imo. Nice DOF. Subject is dead center, but in this case it doesn't seem to be an issue, at least it isn't for me. This one's a winner.
> 
> I like #3, also. Arm cut off isn't so flattering, though. I would have squatted for that shot, especially since she's probably shorter than I am. Great expression and attitude!
> 
> Just a suggestion: maybe try composing your shots from different positions and angles, not just eye-level.



That was a super quick grab on #3. I was waiting to cross a street and their was a family waiting to cross too. While they were waiting the daughter posed for a picture for mom. So I am looking over moms shoulder when I shot this. 

If you liked #4. I have another that is similar. I was going to post it in the bw forum but Ill share it here with you. 

This is Garfield. Needless to say life has been rough on Garfield. I also asked Garfield if I could take his picture. He consented but would not look at the camera.




_DSC4425 Garfield bw by DiskoJoe, on Flickr


----------



## kassad (May 22, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> Jaemie said:
> 
> 
> > #4 in second set. Great shot. Nice light, especially in the eyes. Expression, angle, mood. Baseball caps can be tricky, but you got the lighting right, imo. Nice DOF. Subject is dead center, but in this case it doesn't seem to be an issue, at least it isn't for me. This one's a winner.
> ...



Awesome shot Disco.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 22, 2012)

^^^

Thanks. Really interesting and strange character.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 22, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> _DSC4425 Garfield bw by DiskoJoe, on Flickr



Was he moving during this? Or is the focus just falling slightly behind his head?


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 22, 2012)

^^^

 The second. I was using my 70-210 and I think I was just a little too close. Usually its best to be about 6 ft away when I use it and here I was only about 2-3. Couldnt really tell until I saw it at home on the monitor.


----------



## PhotoTish (May 22, 2012)

I really like photo 4 - lovely expression and the light is very nice.  :thumbup:


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 22, 2012)

PhotoTish said:


> I really like photo 4 - lovely expression and the light is very nice.  :thumbup:



Thanks. I thought that one came out very well. Really nice guy.


----------



## Overread (Jun 1, 2012)

Your photo has been nominated for Photo of the month:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...may-2012-photo-month-nomination-thread-2.html


----------



## Haya.H (Jun 3, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> Jaemie said:
> 
> 
> > #4 in second set. Great shot. Nice light, especially in the eyes. Expression, angle, mood. Baseball caps can be tricky, but you got the lighting right, imo. Nice DOF. Subject is dead center, but in this case it doesn't seem to be an issue, at least it isn't for me. This one's a winner.
> ...



you know those pictures that really move you? like actually stir the emotions in you? well yeah this did it for me right here. 
I even forgot what i was gonna say about all the above pictures. This is simply great.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 4, 2012)

^^^

Definitely the most memorable character from that day.


----------



## Lonnie1212 (Jan 28, 2021)

Street photography can be an interesting subject. It is also interesting to see what other people consider to be 'street photography'.


----------

